# Chemo hats for a teenage boy



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

anemone hats


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I have knit this cap for my 17 and 18 year old nephews and they actually wear them!! I just used Red Heart yarn and straight needles ---knit up quick!!

http://craftyknits.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/riot-hat/


----------



## Scottishlady (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear this news. But we will keep our fingers crossed for a full recovery. My husband and myself have had cancer and the treatment can be tough. For a 14 year old boy, I think the knitted hats of any "boy" color would be great. What are his favorite colors? is he into any sports with their colors? I think what your doing is great. Where I use to work, we as a team did the same thing, we donated all of our hats to the local hospitals for the Chemo patients. It is very much appreciated by them... keep up the good work!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Skull cap-either with skulls on it or the fit of a skull cap. very close, tight fitting, without a rolled hem. Angry birds are also very popular with that age group.
See: Skull hat knitting pattern for Service members, I believe that pattern was posted on here a few days ago.

Here's the link! http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/hatskull.htm


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I depends on his personality, of course, but boys that age are sometimes into goofy stuff. Some hats that come to mind are fish hats, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-91940-1.html beard hats, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=beard%20hat&availability=free&sort=best brain hats http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2011/11/06/thinking-cap/, tendril hats http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-130509-1.html.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

aw no i will keep everything crossed for a full recovery for him.

first thing that came to mind was maybe a sock monkey hat? 
my (almost) 14 yo daughter said probably a beanie type hat with a funky pattern on it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I have knit this cap for my 17 and 18 year old nephews and they actually wear them!! I just used Red Heart yarn and straight needles ---knit up quick!!
> 
> http://craftyknits.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/riot-hat/


nice hat but someone with cancer and going through treatment don't want open holes..but thanks for the pattern. And red heart Soft would be best in making hats it must be soft the softer the better for their every nervendings become so alive its painful at times.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I depends on his personality, of course, but boys that age are sometimes into goofy stuff. Some hats that come to mind are fish hats, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-91940-1.html beard hats, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=beard%20hat&availability=free&sort=best brain hats http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2011/11/06/thinking-cap/, tendril hats http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-130509-1.html.


I don't know why but the last two on your list here come up with a 404 problem.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

To all that are or want to make caps/hats for someone with cancer please keep in mind when going through treatments their skin becomes supper sensitive to touch. So use the softest yarn you can find. Red Heart has one Soft, Caron Simply Soft, Premier Ever soft or Everyday soft are just a few that I have used to make hats for my son. And there will be small adjustments to the pattern just a tad smaller do to hair being gone. I wouldn't make holes in the hats unless wanted by the person getting it. I would NOT use sock yarns they are rough to me and I know to them. Red Heart super saver would like having sandpaper on ones head all the time.

Best way I found to check for softness is take the ball of yarn and rub on your face or underside of your arm. If its scratchy the answer would be NO find something else.

Hats go over to Knitting Patterns Central/ Crochet Patterns Central. And there are other sits Someone around here posts them now and then.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have much experience with teenage boys but I was wondering if he might like something like the dead fish hat (Ravelry)?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

well-I don't know how to create links but I went to Knitting pattern central and spent 30 minutes checking out patterns--

New York State of Mind Hat 
Lollipop Hat
Baseball Cap
Christian's Hat
Runnin' Beanie
Tychus Hat
Badger Hat
Sock Monkey Hat
Penquins Galore Hat
Panda Hat

and there should be men's hats listed in our own SEARCH 

God Bless for full recovery ....


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > I depends on his personality, of course, but boys that age are sometimes into goofy stuff. Some hats that come to mind are fish hats, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-91940-1.html beard hats, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=beard%20hat&availability=free&sort=best brain hats http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2011/11/06/thinking-cap/, tendril hats http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-130509-1.html.
> ...


I think it was because I added punctuation marks after the addresses: http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2011/11/06/thinking-cap/
and http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-130509-1.html


----------



## smthbtty (Nov 22, 2011)

You can use colors like navy blue, Maroon, brown, or whatever the colors of his school are.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think that an assortment of colors would be best. Plus perhaps a deadfish hat but make it the live kind by leaving the "x" off the eyes. Perhaps an angry bird hat. When I make hats for the Children's center, I make sure to keep them bright and happy. You never know when a hat that looks like a clown might just put a smile on everyone's face. 
I will add this Young Man to my prayer list. May God Heal his body and make him Whole again.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I appreciate so much everyone's thoughtful responses and time taken to help me out. Your kindness and generosity have touched me.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

As a patient myself of non hodgkins lymphoma I can tell you the ladies are right the softer the better for chemo hats. You could make a slouchy hat for him. Or find out his favorite band and maybe if you can get a chart of their logo you could put that on the hat for him. His favorite sports team would be nice too. Don't make it too tight as that can be irritating as well. I will pray this young man beats this as it is rough. Help him keep up a postitive attitude that is the best I can tell you.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear. When my 15 year old daughter was treated for leukaemia many people donated knitted hats to the hospital. None of the teenagers would wear them. There are so many caps etc in shops these days that are what their peers wear. I would check first before I knitted anything. Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

what about the colours of his favorite football team


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd second Ciyona's suggestion of a slouchy hat.

Get on Ravelry and search patterns : slouchy hat - so many to choose from.

If you do one in rainbow colors you could also add woolen "dreadlocks"


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-hat-fit-for-a-boyfriend

I made this hat pattern for my marine brother. He loved it. Very stylish and easy to make.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I too was thinking the colors of a favorite sports team or school colors. There is also one that looks like a football...brown with white stitches.
I'm not suggesting this for your daughter, but I know of an incidence where a bunch of a young chemo patient's classmates shaved their heads too. Now that's friendship.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I have 3 teenage GS's I knit hats for. Black and navy blue. They like them very plain, no fancy stitches. And when it's cold out, they actually wear them.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

school colors, particularly if he is an athlete. I am working on chemo caps for a friend- and a matching one for his 9 year old son. Using cotton - not so pretty, but logical in the deep south- never know what season it will be by the end of the day!!!


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

My teenage son and his friends and my five grandsons have all asked me for hats recently. These included Skull Beanies, Ear Flap Hats, Dobby Hats and Rasta Hats. I usually made them with soft acrylic yarn which also washes well. My 13yo grandson has been Leukaemia survivor for 10 years now. My prayers are with your friend.


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

my teenage grandson sometimes wear beanie hat sorry to hear the lad is poorly I hope for a ull recovery


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Canoflage yarn the cap comes out looking like a camoflage print-the boys I've made them for relly liked them


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

If you check up on: http://www.knots-of-love.org there are some patterns for men and also the slouchy hats that the kids like to wear. Good luck and prayers our way to your friend.


diziescott said:


> Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Teenagers like slouchy hats
.


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I knit for chemo kids and found that for boys you can do a solid color or stripes 
I use yarn double and cast on about 44 stitches on an 11 needle and do garter for about 13 or 14 ridges and then k 2 together and knit backk and then k2 tog and k 1 across and then knit back and then k2tog and end it and take a needle and gather the stitches and sew down the back
Easy and nice


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I send all my best wishes to your daughter's friend and his family, and pray that he makes a good recovery. I knitted my nephews "slouch hats" for Christmas, and my sister had to fight with them to get them off their heads for a wash...I used a dark grey/black Robin Piccaso chunky wool, which I bought in Shaws, I downloaded a free slouch hat pattern from Ravelry. Each hat took about three/four hours to knit up..I'd start them on a Monday and was weaving in the threads on a Friday.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I have knit this cap for my 17 and 18 year old nephews and they actually wear them!! I just used Red Heart yarn and straight needles ---knit up quick!!
> 
> http://craftyknits.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/riot-hat/


I looked at this pattern and was wondering if you put stitches on DPN's. It is not mentioned in the pattern. Isn't this something that is usually mentioned? I like the pattern.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Knots of Love can also give you guidelines on what yarn to use,patterns, yes, for boys and even young children. knotsoflove.org. Pipsqueak yarn has also been well received by the oncologist who accepts my hats, but I don't know about "boy" colors.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are some fun hats that he may like - free patterns.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I knit chemo hats and the cancer clinic here will not use anything that has a seam, and it must be a very soft yarn. I use a plain toque on circular needles for guys and there are many patterns for cute chemo hats on line for the ladies.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

diziescott said:


> Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I have sons and a husband. They wear beanies. And if you put a nice rib edge, they can turn it up when their head gets too warm.

Please be aware of the yarn you are using. Those heads, that are bare, are sensitive, so cottons or those types are good to knit with. The acrylics can be too hot...but at least make sure it's soft. Brush your lips on the yarn to test for softness (we use that method for wools).


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

In cold Wisconsin a lot of boys that age wear a "slouchy" hat. I don't have a pattern at my fingertips but just google it.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

delaware headhuggers has some super hats, keep in mind the yarn must be super soft, and no seams. prayers for the people involved in this struggle.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Our group does chemo hats for several Hospital and they have some guidelines for the hats, no wool or seams and no softener in the rinse because it can irritate the skin. I have made hats with a baseball, basketball and socker ball on the crown of the hat and the sides done in the team colors. Another one is doing the hat in team colors and adding a football on the side. I wish him well with the treatments.


----------



## MOm8 (Dec 11, 2012)

http://chuckshatsforchemo.com/6001.html
Found this site in the links section. It has patterns for knit, crochet, and cloth. Great site. Hope he does good. i will be thinking of him.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I depends on his personality, of course, but boys that age are sometimes into goofy stuff. Some hats that come to mind are fish hats, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-91940-1.html beard hats, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=beard%20hat&availability=free&sort=best brain hats http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2011/11/06/thinking-cap/, tendril hats http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-130509-1.html.


I agree if he is conservative or what some call out there will bepend on what he would like. My son can be funny at times and had me crochet him an owl hat like the one I made to the baby due this week. He also had me make on same style as they are warm without the eyes etc. The pattern can be found on RepeatCrafterMe. Good luck to you all and God Bless.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I probably am speaking for ALL of us on KP when I say I am SO SORRY he has to go through this and he has our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I also thought about an angry bird hat. I'll ask a couple 14-yr old boys what they think.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you again everyone for such great suggestions! Not only have you shared some wonderful patterns, but good general information. I will be checking with the family first to make sure hats would be welcome, but in the unlikely case that he does not want/need them I will make some to donate as I am sure others would enjoy something new and fun. When I do make them I will go for super soft and seamless, in a variety of 'warmths'.

I have learned that his prognosis is fairly good and he is expected to make a full recovery, but I know the period of illness and chemo treatments will be difficult. I will pass everyone's well wishes on to the family and let them know he has prayers from around the world. I am sure it will mean so much to them. Being a mom, I can only imagine how difficult this must be for his parents as well. He is not even my child and I keep wishing I could take his pain, fear and discomfort away. Big hugs to all of you who have been through this!

And, on a happy note, the last time I saw him, we were at a ceilidh (traditional Scottish dance: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celidh ) and he was kind enough to share a dance or two with his friend's Mom. I will think of him twirling me on the dance floor and hope for another dance with him in the not too distant future.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a male friend who's 21 and doing chemo. He liked two kinds of hats. The first one was knit with thin yarn that was just a skull cap which he could wear inside. The other one was a cabled stocking hat which I lined with soft fleece to wear outside. He was so worried about losing his hair and he especially loved the hat I made him the wasn't warm, so he could look cool, cover his head and wear it inside. I saw a picture posted today of the hurricane hat and I know that's a cool guy pattern I'm going to make him.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

How about a hat with either his school colors or favorite team color?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think a nice very very soft beanie in a nice blue would be great... it would be like a nice hug when he really needs the comfort and then some cute funky hats for when he just wants to be a boy.... but I have to tell you he will probably embrace his bald head once it he is in the process.. I hope he does not loose his hair.. I'm not sure if lukemia patients do in fact loose hair but lots of boys shave their heads on purpose anyway so it might be ok.. They have come so far with treatments I pray he has a full recovery...


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think a nice very very soft beanie in a nice blue would be great... it would be like a nice hug when he really needs the comfort and then some cute funky hats for when he just wants to be a boy.... but I have to tell you he will probably embrace his bald head once it he is in the process.. I hope he does not loose his hair.. I'm not sure if lukemia patients do in fact loose hair but lots of boys shave their heads on purpose anyway so it might be ok.. They have come so far with treatments I pray he has a full recovery...


Hopefully he will embrace his baldness (if it comes) but at the moment he is dreading it a bit. I think he will need something for warmth though, so the nice indoor beanie is a good idea too!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is a link for the Wiggle Warm Football Hat:

http://knittingwithschnapps.blogspot.com/2012/09/introducing-wiggle-warm-hat-for-one-and.html

It's quick and easy, uses heavy yarn and large needles. Can be knitted with 2 strands of worsted too, if that's what you have.

The pattern is a 4 row repeat, so you can use more than one color, fitting in stripes wherever you like. I did some for Christmas for my kids and grandkids, and used their school colors. ometimes one color for the brim and crown decrease and the other for the body. Sometimes inserting several stripes.s Or I used a purple variegated yarn to make one for my 17 yo granddaughter, who thinks purple is the only color that exists! *LOL*


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

In addition to the chemo cap, please pass on this information about taking lemons, juice and pulp, for ANY form of cancer. I received an email about the benefits of it, but didn't pay much attention to it, but I had skin cancer on my nose. It was there for a year or two and was spreading by the time I got the email. I started making lemonade and within a couple of weeks it was all gone. Lemons supposedly have 5 times more beneficial effects than chemo. If it doesn't work--what will be lost? Lemonade won't make him sick and it will hydrate him. Give it a try and God bless.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

The anemone hat by Cat Bordhi could be a really fun hat to do for him. I've attached a picture of this hat that I made for my daughter to wear on "Funky Hat Day" at the middle school where she teaches. Actually any of the "men's" ski caps should work...ask him what he'd like, and what his favorite colors are. I made "watch caps" (like the Coast Guard and the Navy wear) for all the males in my family a couple of Christmases ago, and they all love them...they're just "plain" knitted caps. Hope that this helps.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Slouch hats are big here. I've made several for teenagers.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your DD friend. Hugs and prayers for him. By all means find the softest yarn possible because it is true that with this kind of cancer and treatments the patient's skin is ultra sensitive. Our second daughter had acute lymphocytic leukemia when she was 5 years old. She is now 41 years old. It could very well be a rough spell for the young man - but they have come a long way in curing these types of cancers since 1977.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Be sure the yarn you use is soft. I got that from a friend that had chemo.


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

I was thinking the one with skulls also my teen age boys saw this and wanted one...just a thought I am sure just a regular black or blue beanie would be great too it would go with what he wears...Maybe the school colors,have your daughter let you know what color she thinks he would like. If he is a hunter with his dad maybe one with a stag...the chart is on ravelry. or maybe a cool kerchief theat ties like the bikers wear. Best of luck and many prayers for your daughters friend and his family.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Definitely a slouch hat..They're very popular..And the authentic watch cap is too. Both are what I see boys at my school wearing. 

Boys like dark colors, or school colors. Mostly black or dark blue for the watch cap. ..Frankly, I can't imagine a teen boy wearing the fish hat. It's for a much younger kid, or an older man who goes fishing. Fourteen year old kids want to be cool.

I pray he will be well soon.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Are there some camo yarns that are soft? I have not found a brand that is. Some knitters have said red heart softens with washing. 

My brother said it was very cold without hair! I am happy you will address this issue. Perhaps an awareness among the young people will have a positive result for knitting chemo hats. I need to begin knitting them again too for our hospital.

I will keep this young man and his friends and family in my prayers as he faces this challenge.

Blessings, g


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> diziescott said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


Caron Simply soft is very good.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I have three boys They live ear flap hats and beanies.


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Perhaps your daughter can tell you more of his interests.

If he is into "Angry Birds" a video/cell phone game, there are patterns for that hat.

There are really cute fish hats.

If he is interested in race cars, something with 'flames' on the sides might be interesting or the logo of a favorite car maker.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

diziescott-Beanies with a skull design are very popular with both boys and girls. Here is a link for the free Polarknit cap. You don't have to use the PolarKnit yarn, Any bulky yarn that meets the gauge will work fine. I've knit quite a few of the PolarKnit patterns in other yarns and they all come out fine. You could also Google/Yahoo search free knitting patterns for beanies with a skull design to check out other patterns. Any beanie would be good for a boy. The skull beanies are especially popular with the snowboard crowd! Denise http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skull-beanie


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

New Stitch Daily has a great guy hat! Knitted in a soft dark yarn it will keep his head warm even if he doesn't loose his hair. This is a very nice thought you're doing!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I made this one for a neighbor who was undergoing chemo, and he liked it a lot. 
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/knit-beanies.html


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

My heart is with him..as one who has CML myself and just went through chemo and radiation for esophogeal cancer as well I know the fears and trama..God be with you and keep up the faith.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

How about a flap hat?


----------



## Scottishlady (Jan 13, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> Frogger said:
> 
> 
> > I have knit this cap for my 17 and 18 year old nephews and they actually wear them!! I just used Red Heart yarn and straight needles ---knit up quick!!
> ...


I just printed the directions for your hat, it is beautiful. I am going to make one for my son. Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## DarFromRedondo (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear that but being young hopefully he has the strength to fight the leukemia. I know of several young boys that had it and have had a long full life and have kids of their own now. So many progresses in that field. I used a pattern from Churchmouse's Pressed Rib Cap and knitted several for my two sons in-law and my grandson, who had to have one just like his dads and uncle. I used the Berroco Ultra Alpaca in black and grey, and navy and gray....they turned out so well and it's a pretty quick pattern and the alpaca is soooo soft. They. Live in Hawaii and although its so warm there they love it for early morning surfing and camping when it's cooler.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

diziescott said:


> Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I didn't read through all the responses. Perhaps someone already mentioned an Ear Flap Hat- South American Chullo. Free Ravelry pattern, this seems to be the hat of the season. Looks like a fun knit and what a wonderful thoughtful gift of love and support. I wish him courage and good luck.


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

this is a great website for chemo caps

http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/patterns.htm


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I make chemo caps for young children.
Whatever design you choose to use, make sure the yarn is very, very soft and won't be hot. Going through chemo the head can become very sensitive. 
Definitely do the hat in the round so there aren't any seams to irritate those sensitive scalps!
School colors are great, black if he's the type. I'd certainly have your daughter ask him if he'd want a wild hat.
I would plan on making 3 or 4 totally different hats - all with no seam, knitted in the round - so he can adjust them to his wardrobe (well, what a teenage boy has on the floor!).


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

diziescott said:


> Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Wouldn't it be nice to knit up a pile of the same hat for all his friends to wear in support and solidarity? God bless a speedy recovery.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Redhatchris said:


> diziescott said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. My daughter has just found out that her friend (14 years old) has leukaemia and will be starting chemo soon. He is concerned about losing his hair, so of course I thought of knitting something to keep his head warm and covered here in chilly Edinburgh. I am not so familiar with boys and what they are into, so was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for what might be a fun hat for a teen boy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


what a wonderful idea!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Personally, I would check with the school as to what type of hats might be "allowed."

In certain areas of the U.S. they wouldn't want any hat with an item or color that might be considered gang related.

Thank you for thinking of him. Good luck with your project.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to knit up a pile of the same hat for all his friends to wear in support and solidarity? God bless a speedy recovery.


Great idea! It seems somehow easier than them all shaving their heads. I was also going to see if any of Emma's friends wanted to use this as a motivator to learn to knit. I could provide materials, and they could knit something for a cherished friend. Maybe one or two might even pick up a lifelong skill!


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

what comes to mind that boys like camoflage. not sure of the spelling but that and black. anything with skull and crossbones.work well also.


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

I was told to also use a very, very soft yarn as the heads get very tender/sore. My neighbor is going through chemo and she said yes, that's right...
My daughter went through chemo last year and couldn't wear the wigs they give you (my neighbore never wore her wig either). I think a nurse told me that chenille yarn is the best....... or maybe line the hat with a rayon?


----------



## Ginger8855 (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree that Red Heart Super Saver is scratchy. My mom tests it by rubbing it under her neck. We like "I Love This Yarn" to make chemo hats with because it is pretty soft and a little thicker than Caron Soft (although we use that, too). Ravelry is a nice place to find patterns for chemo hats.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out http://www.knots-of-love.org. They have a list of approved yarn that are used for chemo hats as well as free patterns


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I made my cousin's 16 year old son a ski cap. He loves it!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I knit this Mohawk for. 13 yo boy and at 15 he's still wearing it!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mohawk-hat-6 
It's worth checking out!


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I work with that age children and they seem to love the fish hats that I have made. The pattern is free on knitty.com. You can use up lots of scrap yarn that way and teens and young adults seem to really like them.


----------



## bellabee (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a thought, maybe you and a few other knitters could make one each and give him a choice? Well done to you and am praying all will go well for him. xxx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Having had chemo myself and had to wear hats I found that hats that I made out of soft yarn was best--the softest you can find in a good color a boy would like. Please remember soft because the scalp is so sensitive and sometimes sore from the hair loss--especially at first.


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> To all that are or want to make caps/hats for someone with cancer please keep in mind when going through treatments their skin becomes supper sensitive to touch. So use the softest yarn you can find. Red Heart has one Soft, Caron Simply Soft, Premier Ever soft or Everyday soft are just a few that I have used to make hats for my son. And there will be small adjustments to the pattern just a tad smaller do to hair being gone. I wouldn't make holes in the hats unless wanted by the person getting it. I would NOT use sock yarns they are rough to me and I know to them. Red Heart super saver would like having sandpaper on ones head all the time.
> 
> Best way I found to check for softness is take the ball of yarn and rub on your face or underside of your arm. If its scratchy the answer would be NO find something else.
> 
> Hats go over to Knitting Patterns Central/ Crochet Patterns Central. And there are other sits Someone around here posts them now and then.


I agree the softest the better. Red Heart Super Saver is way to harsh and scratchy for them. Knitting Central is great as well as Raverly.


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

PaulaZ said:


> Check out http://www.knots-of-love.org. They have a list of approved yarn that are used for chemo hats as well as free patterns


What a great site! I have to make some cancer caps for the hospital that my granddaughter works at. This site has a nice variety of patterns. ( listed under the resources title). Thanks for the site.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

So sorry for your daughter's friend, hoping that he will be okay and praying for a speedy recovery, I don't know what 14yr olds are into these days, but I see that you have alot of excellent recommendations, I just wanted to wish your daughters friend best of luck in a speedy recovery


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well you have way many suggestions for hats.
SO I'm just sending my prayers.
I am sure you will find the right one for him.
Linda


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If you can find a camouflage design yarn in a really soft yarn, it may be something "cool" that doesn't look like an ill person's hat. 

Best wishes to the young man for a complete and comfortable recovery.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Best wishes for that young man! I knit caps for my hubby when he had chemo/hair loss. I used superwash sock yarn (#3 needles, cast on 144 sts, k2p2 rib for 3" then continue in st st to finish) That was two years ago and he is still wearing them. We live in cold northern New York State and they worked well either outdoors or indoors. I have since made many more for family and friends because they were a big hit! That nice thick turn back cuff hugs the head gently and feels so good. It didn't bother his incisions (brain cancer).


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> Best wishes for that young man! I knit caps for my hubby when he had chemo/hair loss. I used superwash sock yarn (#3 needles, cast on 144 sts, k2p2 rib for 3" then continue in st st to finish) That was two years ago and he is still wearing them. We live in cold northern New York State and they worked well either outdoors or indoors. That nice thick turn back cuff hugs the head gently and feels so good. It didn't bother his incisions (brain cancer).


Thanks for this! I am glad your husband is still wearing them today. That must have been a difficult time. Stay warm!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Apparently the star on the show "Firefly" wore this hat. My son wanted one, and his friends recognized it immediately. It's a "Jayne Hat". It would be warm and fun.

http://www.qmxonline.com/news/make-your-own-jayne-hat/

Also, check out the dead fish hat.


----------



## kelleysaul (Sep 13, 2011)

I am making chemo caps right now and found a cheeseburger hat on ravelry. There is also a cool one called zzsports where you use team colors.


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

joanne12986 said:


> Best wishes for that young man! I knit caps for my hubby when he had chemo/hair loss. I used superwash sock yarn (#3 needles, cast on 144 sts, k2p2 rib for 3" then continue in st st to finish) That was two years ago and he is still wearing them. We live in cold northern New York State and they worked well either outdoors or indoors. I have since made many more for family and friends because they were a big hit! That nice thick turn back cuff hugs the head gently and feels so good. It didn't bother his incisions (brain cancer).


Thanks for the pattern and yarn information. I have heard some make hats out of the sock yarn, but I have not tried it yet. Good to know it is comfortable for them. I hope you hubby is doing better. God Bless


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Check the web site for Knots of Love. On their site, they have several patterns and the kind of yarns that are comfortable for cancer patients. I have finished a few and plan to mail or drop them by the local office.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

What a difficult time for someone so young. If he has a funky personality, her is the link for the fish hat. The eyes can be changed.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

Does he follow football or rugby? Something in team colours might go down well


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I too will put this young man on my prayer list. I am only going through Radiation treatment so won't be losing my hair, but am interested in making hats for patients at the hospital I am going to, who are undergoing Chemo. The sites that have been put up offer quite a variety of hats. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

There was a post recently of some boys knitting hats for charity they were a high school team that knit to relax before a game. Maybe you could get some ideas from them. I will look for the post.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

found the link to the one I was talking about it is so 
sweet that this track team does this.

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/01/mountain-view-high-track-team-knits-hats-for-cancer-patients-84158.html


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> I too will put this young man on my prayer list. I am only going through Radiation treatment so won't be losing my hair, but am interested in making hats for patients at the hospital I am going to, who are undergoing Chemo. The sites that have been put up offer quite a variety of hats. Thank you for posting them.


God bless you! Will pray for you too!!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Try the mohawk hat at Ravelry.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone has been so kind and helpful with this post! He has started his chemo treatments and reports are that everything is going as well as can be expected/hoped for. I have made him three hats, and posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-147908-1.html#2830913

I may make him some more too, if he likes these. There are so many great suggestions here! I am so grateful to each of you that posted here for your help and positive thoughts and prayers for this boy (young man?) and his family.


----------

